# How do I stop shying away from doing art?



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Y'see the problem is that I get hoards of rough ideas, some somewhat generic but I feel the overwhelming urge to put pen to paper and just draw out stuff but for some reason I don't even get as far opening up a scrapbook, before I would just stare at a blank piece of paper in fact as soon as the pressure is on to myself to come up with something, my head goes completely blank, very frustrating because the overwhelming need to get my thoughts out and create is really strong, its a bit of a tug of war. After all my planning about how to go about this and im sat twiddling my fingers. Whats wrong with me, I used to be such a good artist and never had the fear and confusion about it like I do now, its sucking the life out of my brain because I consider myself to have innovative ideas, I think this might be something to do with it, expecting something unique and intelligent but then I think, it won't work, no-one will understand my vision or whats its about. Feel like im putting myself under so much pressure and still not a pencil mark in sight.


----------



## Nackle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

My suggestion is that you approach your creativity from a less judgmental perspective. Withold your opinions until after your work is finished. Once your are ready to reflect, view your flawed constructions as a step in the right direction rather than a hopeless mess. Try not to get too discoureaged with yourcself if you fail. It's not a reflection of you because clearly you are creative. It's a reflection of just one faulty to attempt that you can easily improve the next time. Best of luck to you, we innovators need to look out for one another.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I used to do this all the time. You might consider doing exercises in art that are not 100% creative, to help you feel more comfortable with the whole process. For instance, if you go to conceptart.org there is a whole forum section for art challenges. Maybe draw something for a contest with a specific theme or character involved, or get one of those "how to draw" books and do some of the exercises. Draw something in your room, draw a few cars outside your house, or anyone who's willing to pose for you. Once you get into a rhythm, it's easier to draw your own things without feeling pressured to make them perfect.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> Y'see the problem is that I get hoards of rough ideas, some somewhat generic but I feel the overwhelming urge to put pen to paper and just draw out stuff but for some reason I don't even get as far opening up a scrapbook, before I would just stare at a blank piece of paper in fact as soon as the pressure is on to myself to come up with something, my head goes completely blank, very frustrating because the overwhelming need to get my thoughts out and create is really strong, its a bit of a tug of war. After all my planning about how to go about this and im sat twiddling my fingers. Whats wrong with me, I used to be such a good artist and never had the fear and confusion about it like I do now, its sucking the life out of my brain because I consider myself to have innovative ideas, I think this might be something to do with it, expecting something unique and intelligent but then I think, it won't work, no-one will understand my vision or whats its about. Feel like im putting myself under so much pressure and still not a pencil mark in sight.


I have the exact same problem with writing. And maybe drawing, and painting to a certain degree. 

I have no idea what causes this problem, but I can tell you that it frustrates me to no end. It seems as if, as a child, I could just become absorbed and things would flow out of me. But, my fixations are plentiful, and with shorter durations. 

I think part of it is knowing too much, having a sense of inadequacy, and wanting to make the perfect product. Even while realizing that an excellent product will go through a lot of copies and edits. I have a difficult time just sitting down and letting things go. Adequacy and competence is important to me, and if things seem too wishy washy, I move onto something else. Although, at least the attempt and the initial beginning of the project was somewhat fruitful in providing me with ideas.

My biggest advice is simply to sit down and start drawing circles and scribbles. Draw eyes. Just draw _something_. Starting, and playing around and seemingly doing it for no good reason, sometimes gets that initial brain noise out of you, and you can then put down something that you really, really want to achieve.

I should really take my own advice, too. Once I get into a writing or art fix again.


----------



## infpaul (May 2, 2012)

Don't feel that you have to commit to a finished piece of artwork. Rough sketches and little 'thought' scribbles are works of art in their own right so just start tickling away at small thumbnail ideas.

Get used to the pencil being the conduit between your brain and the paper, that way you don't have to think about the mechanical process of sketching, you can just focus on the realisation of your ideas.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

@_Nackle1_ @_devoid_ @_WordD_ispenser @_infpaul_

Thankyou all for all your handy little suggestions and tips, just reading through them sort of lessened the fear of approaching a creative project, STOP - Hang on, thats what the problem is, im already thinking about taking on a whole project, im over jumping myself and it seems to be counterproductive, pardon my Ne getting away with me there, haha! Anyway, it seems that all the advice and tools are there for me to use. I sat down yesterday and tried to scribble some ideas for symbols and it just looked childish, gotta stop the self criticism as I find that to be very sapping of creativity. I even borrowed my mates camera and just clicked away but there was no passion, just half hearted taken pictures and it showed in the images. Im gonna try and sit me down and try again, maybe make a nice little arrangement of things and draw them, its hard though because I tend to draw more from my imagination but I will at least give this a go, get myself feeling more comfortable. Its like picking up a set of drum sticks when you havn't played for ages, if anything the temptation to just throw it all away is easy. Pardon my little vent, its been quite a stressful thing on my mind, just talking about it helps to alleviate the tension. Thanksies so much, im gonna try and push this.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

This might be a bit more than what you need, but you could also consider reading the book The Artist's Way by Julia Cameron. She describes in it the process of creating an artistic space and "filling the well," finding new images and experiences each day to spur artistic creativity. The creative "juices" only come from your experiences, so if you aren't being inspired by anything around you, you can't create. That's why I follow several fashion blogs and concept artists on Facebook, and frequently look through sites like cgsociety and stock photography galleries. It also helps to take a walk or a drive somewhere new, or simply sit outside and observe the small details around you. All creativity is based in reality.


----------



## JWC3 (Jun 4, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> Y'see the problem is that I get hoards of rough ideas, some somewhat generic but I feel the overwhelming urge to put pen to paper and just draw out stuff but for some reason I don't even get as far opening up a scrapbook, before I would just stare at a blank piece of paper in fact as soon as the pressure is on to myself to come up with something, my head goes completely blank, very frustrating because the overwhelming need to get my thoughts out and create is really strong, its a bit of a tug of war. After all my planning about how to go about this and im sat twiddling my fingers. Whats wrong with me, I used to be such a good artist and never had the fear and confusion about it like I do now, its sucking the life out of my brain because I consider myself to have innovative ideas, I think this might be something to do with it, expecting something unique and intelligent but then I think, it won't work, no-one will understand my vision or whats its about. Feel like im putting myself under so much pressure and still not a pencil mark in sight.


*shrugs* There are various tactics, in general what works best for me creatively is to just 'make the mark' so to speak and accept the fact that I'm not satisfied with it, and then just keep creating until I'm satisfied.

Sorta like you gotta bomb a bunch of times until you become successful.


----------



## ynajem (May 12, 2012)

For the time being, don't judge yourself-- let other people do that for you. Use what you learn from their criticisms, and then try again and again until your art gets better.

The thing in your brain telling you that you don't feel like drawing? Yeah, you gotta ignore that. Sort of the same way that you ignore a pebble in your shoe.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I think you may be suffering from a fear of failure or of being judged. Like someone else said, you should withhold critiquing your work until you've completed it to your satisfaction. That should help you overcome some of your initial anxiousness.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

mushr00m said:


> Thanksies so much, im gonna try and push this.


Just don't give up, even if your artwork isn't up to your standards.


----------



## ObLaDiObLaDa (Jun 11, 2012)

I remember going through this in art school. I would be terrified to start anything because I was petrified it wouldn't turn out the way I had it pictured in my head. It's the perfectionist streak run amok and, as others had mentioned, the fear of failing to create it perfectly. During those times when I did manage to paint, when it began to turn out in ways I didn't want it to I would get so frustrated and anxious. "Why is it not coming out right?" "I am such a failure at this!" Then I would freeze up... Very destructive behavior. 

I remember the moment I began to get over it. I was in the painting studio during class when I thought, "F*ck it! I don't care how it turns out! I'm just going to paint. It'll look like sh*t but I don't care!" I don't know where this came from but it was my savior. By not caring, I was finally able to *let go* of my perfectionist tendency. I allowed myself to paint a horrible painting if that's what it turned into. By letting go and not caring, I could finally paint again. And it's not that I just randomly started painting whatever. I still had a concept in mind. But I had let go of what the final product would be.

The trippy thing is that when I let go and started painting, at some point it's as if the painting became alive and beckoned me to paint it a certain way. I know it sounds crazy, but it's as if the painting already exists and I just need to keep applying paint onto it to bring the painting out. I remember reading a quote from Michelangelo about how he created David. He said something like, I just chipped away the parts that weren't David. And that's how it felt for me, but instead of chipping away parts I was painting on parts. It's a different kind of creation and it was fascinating stumbling onto it.

Of course letting go is easier said than done. I still have a tendency to freeze up when I am about to start on a piece I really REALLY care about. When I catch myself starting to care too much I remind myself to let go.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

@_mushr00m_

my best advice is a small sketchbook that you can take with you when you go places (its easier for me since i have a purse) but that way when the ideas hit you all you have to do is sketch something simple to inspire you. When i did a particular project i made a notebook for that specifically, then when things hit me out and about i would do a page for whatever idea it was, then when i was ready to sit and draw i had the whole mini notebook to inspire me. I tend to research things alot before i get started since this was precolombian native inspired i researched things online and did sketches or went to the park or art museum and sketched small ideas. I was never one to really go to the trouble to do all of that before but im pretty happy with the idea of a mini sketchbook now.


it was alot less pressure to not do finished drawings at first just sketches finished enough to let me remember the idea i had at the time.


----------



## MaWhip (Jun 7, 2012)

I know people who love this book: The Artist's Way

There's also a variety of "Letter to a Young Artist" books out there for inspiration.

At the end of the day, what separates artists from dreamers is the simple of act of doing. I know working artists whose work I am not terribly impressed by, but, they get stuff "out there" (galleries, showings) and they are legit Artists with a capital 'A'. With any kind of work, you must simply sit down (or stand, or dance, or you get the picture) and DO it.

If you have the foundation to know how to start and finish a painting for instance, designate a work space and a work time, give yourself a deadline and a theme, and do it.

Exercises help get the creative juices flowing. Tell yourself you will work on shading or line or a series on the back of people's heads or the concept of 'fear' or a color or only work on pieces with the title or caption "Things not to do with an angry bear" etc. Anything that will give you direction and a short term goal. Some writers and artists swear by setting aside the same time every day to work as that will force discipline and make you produce even if you don't feel "inspired".

Good luck!


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

If you can avoid doing art then you aren't really an artist.

If you have that itch, but avoid scratching it for whatever reason, you need to get into the habit of doing it for its own sake. If you get into a habit of creating *every day* then the barriers will naturally dissolve.

It is easy to say, 'put away judgement', 'fear of failure' etc, but the only way that is going to happen is by focusing and practising the art itself. When it becomes a habit, you won't have to passively wait for inspiration because you will have already created a pathway for inspiration to occur.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

More great suggestions. So based on those, I need to make a quiet, work space(very important) because I live in a busy household with people around a lot, very distracting and off putting.
Carry a small notebook as suggested by @MenditheISFJ, i've been recommended this before so will try and do this.
At this present moment, im not thinking about becoming a Legit artist, thats off my radar, in fact it makes me feel quite pressured, I think I will get a rhythm going, get into the pace before I contemplate considering myself legit, I just want to get pencil to paper right now, forget the rest, one thing at a time. However, I like the idea of setting by some time specifically for creative stuff each day but like I said I don't consider myself an artist even if I heavily into it, I just fall into this things. So now, I just need to get down and do it.


----------

